# Nachnahme-Betrug Ebay-Kleinanzeigen



## sl8741 (12 November 2019)

Hallo!

Habe kürzlich etwas auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gekauft und per Nachnahme bezahlt. Mache ich sonst nicht, nur Paypal, aber das Konto war schon einige Jahre alt und hatte schon unzählige Anzeigen online, so dass ich mir nichts dabei gedacht habe.

Das Paket kam an, ich habe bezahlt und drin waren nur alte Bücher, nicht, was ich bestellt habe. Der Schaden beläuft sich auf 350,- Euro.

Bevor ich jetzt einen Anwalt beauftrage, wollte ich wissen, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat, ob man den Täter durch seinen Online-Porto-Kauf ermitteln kann?
Ich habe mir das nämlich mal auf der DHL-Seite angeschaut. Dort kann man auch als Gast kaufen und u.a. mit Paypal oder Kreditkarte zahlen. Gibt die Post/DHL solche Daten an einen Anwalt weiter bzw. speichern die das überhaupt?

In der Datenschutzerklärung von DHL steht nämlich:

"Die Deutsche Post AG speichert außer dem Namen des verwendeten Zahlungsdienstleisters und anonymisierten IDs keine Details zur Bezahlung. Die gesamte Zahlungsabwicklung und die Nutzung der dafür erforderlichen Zahlungsdaten erfolgt ausschließlich bei den Zahlungsdienstleistern."

D.h., die speichern DASS ein Zahlung per Paypal oder Kreditkarte getätigt wurde, aber sonst nichts weiter? Also keine Kreditkartennummer oder bei Paypal die Zahlungs-Email-Adresse?

Danke vorab für Antwort.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2019)

Wenn Du per Nachnahme bezahlt hast gibt es auch einen "Weg des Geldes" den man nachverfolgen kann.
Wäre nur dann doof wenn der Schlawiner irgendwie einen "Finanzagenten" dazwischengeschaltet hat und der mittlerweile (wovon aber fast auszugehen ist) pleite ist.
Eine Strafanzeige in so einem Fall ist jedenfalls kein Schaden.

Was Du hier ansprichst ist die Zahlung des Portos des Paketes - nicht der "Rückweg" des Geldes. Und selbst wenn, der Staatsanwalt tritt dann auch dem Zahlungsdienstleister auf die Füsse.


----------



## sl8741 (12 November 2019)

Ok, danke schon mal! Strafanzeige kostet ja nichts. Aber wegen Anwalt: Der lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich, wenn ich das Zitat aus der DHL-Datenschutzerklärung richtig verstehe. Die speichern keine Zahlungsdaten bzw. nur anonym, oder wie? Also kann ich die nicht rausfinden lassen?


----------



## jupp11 (12 November 2019)

sl8741 schrieb:


> aber das Konto war schon einige Jahre alt und hatte schon unzählige Anzeigen online, so dass ich mir nichts dabei gedacht habe.


Nichts ist leichter als bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Konten zu fälschen.


----------



## sl8741 (12 November 2019)

Tja...das habe ich jetzt leider auch gemerkt...


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2019)

sl8741 schrieb:


> ... Die speichern keine Zahlungsdaten bzw. nur anonym, oder wie? Also kann ich die nicht rausfinden lassen?


Na und? Wie schrubberte ich?
Folge dem Weg des Geldes!
Irgendwann kommt ein Name zum Vorschein - und wenns nur der Name eines Geldwäschers ist der die Kohle abzgl. seiner Provision per Western Union weitergeschickt hat. Und entweder dieser Name hat noch Kohle oder ist pleite.


----------

